# Pulled pork yield from shoulder



## homebrew & bbq (Oct 26, 2007)

I was wondering roughly what kind of yield is typical from pork shoulders to the amount of pulled pork. A couple of days ago I did about 30 pounds of shoulders. After taking out the bones and the excess fat we ended up with about 16 pounds of pulled pork. Is that about "average"? 

I know a lot depends upon the particular piece of meat but I was just wondering if that was the usual ballpark.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, that's pretty average... there is alot of waste with the skin, bone and excess fat. But man is it worth it!!


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 26, 2007)

Well if I get the ones from Costco, they are already deboned and deskinned so alot more bang for your buck. The yield is much higher, but I couldn't give you a definitive answer on the actual loss.


----------



## seaham358 (Oct 26, 2007)

_I _just finished my first shoulder and I bet I got about 3-3.5lbs of meat from a 5.25.b shoulder.  The Skin alone was probably close to a pound :(


----------



## winemaster (Oct 26, 2007)

Smoking at a little lower temp will also give you a little better yeild.
around 210.

Dan


----------



## meowey (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, I usually find that my finished product of pulled pork is about half the pre-cooked weight.  I also have found that a 7 lb (pre-cooked weight) butt gives me about 20 sandwiches.

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## ron50 (Oct 27, 2007)

What I have read says you can expect a 40 - 60% yield depending on the piece of meat. Sounds like you were right in there.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I was just curious about what the "normal" range was. Sounds like I am getting about what I should expect. For what pork butts cost pulled pork is still cheaper than steak.


----------

